# Mare appaloosa



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Top mare,

Good breedy attractive head. I wish the ears were set more forward of the throatlatch but all horses have faults.
Nice neck, folds well into the shoulders. Nice slope to the shoulders. Decent withers. A bit long backed. Would have liked to seen a shorter back. Nice hip and tailset.
Nice defined gaskin, good short cannon bone.
Since we cannot see if the mare is correct with a straight on photo, so can't comment on that. 
In front she's a bit under herself, but that could just be the way she stopped. Good short cannons in front as well.

White mare,

Really, it's a poor photo to try and get a conformation critique on. But I will try.

I will use the lower pic only as the top one is just not anywhere near what one needs.

Pony looking head and neck. Thick throatlatch. Nice slope to the shoulder, but nearly non existent withers.
Not a very well balanced mare. She has a lot of hip, but nearly no gaskin on her at all. Longer cannon bones, swollen ankle on this side. 
Can't tell much about the front legs except she really needs a far better trim. She's setting down on no heel at all. 
this is not a mare I care for.


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

ok,thank you
I just wanted an opinion


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree with Zimalia. I don't like the 2nd mare at all.


----------



## Rainsong (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, I'm no conformation expert....and I don't wish to be rude....but, I don't care for the hind end on either of them...they both look to me to have a bit of that halter Quarter Horse, post legged, diaper butt look....sorry..


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

Yes, they are halter lines.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree with @Zimalia22 also. The top mare is much better. 
I will add that the 2nd mare has straight hind end angulation which will make her less athletic. I wouldn't say the first mare is straight enough to be called post legged. I could see her being a good riding horse.
I also think the first mare's back is not as long as I thought at first. The photo angle is tricky.


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Are you considering her?


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

I have already discussed it with the seller.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Great! She seems like a good prospect.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

I prefer the top one as well. The bulge on the rear ankle of the other one seems like a potential issue.


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)




----------

